# Carters Country in Pasadena



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Went there today to buy some ammo and the salesman was so rude and unwilling to help I just had to walk out. I'm all for helping local businesses but I'm not going to be treated like that and still give them my money. As the good Lord as my witness I will give up hunting with a gun before I go back in that place...

Am I missing something here??? How can they treat people like that at the counter and still have a Job. If I was to treat one of my customers like that I would be in the unemployment line.
__________________


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

That's any of their locations. Unless you know them personally, they treat you like chit. I don't agree with it, and if I didn't know the few that I do, I sure as hell wouldn't deal the rest of the rude old farts in there. Do a search on this site for Carters and you will see you are a part of the majority.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

It's a shame, went in a couple of times ready to buy. Still have not spent a penny there because of the service.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

You need to tell the manager at the one on shaver street.He doesn't know how you are being treated,i know because i had the same situation happen to me.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

It strange that the sales staff at all of the Carter's locations are so rude. Maybe they need a dose of undercover boss.
I have experienced the same thing and do not do business there anymore.


----------



## hollarfish1959 (May 18, 2008)

I've had the same treatment on the I10 store.I will never step foot inside Carters Country again.I wonder if Bill Carter knows his employees are rude,sarcastic and unhelpful.All I have to say is BLACK AND GOLD Guns on Wakefield.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

can we 2coolers boycott said establishment if we wish ,I want to keep 2cool rules.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*carter country sucks...*


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had the same at I-10. Went to Spring last week to have my daughters .243 sighted in. Didn't have time to do it myself. The people I delt with were nice. They bore sighted and shot it five times to dial it in @ 100 yards for $ 35.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Check out Black Gold guns on here. They are GREAT people!!!!
http://www.blackgoldguns.com/


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Well I havent been there in many years till last Saturday. I went in and the first guy I worked with was as helpful as he could be....over in the reloading side.
Then I went over to where the bino, rangefinder stuff was and the second man was great as well.
I didnt see any of this bad attitude you speak of, but have heard of it before.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Talked with the Pasadena store on the phone checking for some reloading stuff and was treated very well. Went to the store to pick up my merchandise and again was treated very well in fact talked reloading, guns, etc for about 30 minutes. Very nice fella. Couldnt help but like him.

Charlie


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I called them a few weeks ago to see if they had a rifle in stock, the man I spoke with acted like it was too much trouble to go check. Called back the next day and talked to a different guy who was very helpful.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I had rude salesmen and clerks at I-10, Hwy 59, and even the Spring store. This was many times, so finally quit going b/c it was so frustrating. I have friends and relatives had similar experiences.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!


I can guess what you were wearing when you went in:

Good ol' boy clothes or typical cop looking gear.

You go in there and "look the part" and you get service. You go in there dressed like an average person and start asking questions to learn something and they about run you out the door. However, this does not apply to just Carters, it is most gun stores (Collectors Arms is the worst).


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Collectors is far worse. A bunch of jackholes that are rude and dressed/armed like they're about to go on a SWAT mission.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!


I started going to Carters over 30yrs ago with my dad. We were always treated nice and making two to three trips a year before season to site our guns in and buy our shooting supplies has been a family tradition. Thats why it pains me so much to be treated this way after so many years of seeing such graet service at there stores.

I don't know what is going on. I guess Bill and Billy are spending time away hunting and with the cats away the mice will be, well you know. I would be suprised if Ol' Bill knew this was going on. I'm going to let this thread go for a few days and then send a copy to Bill Carter. If I owned a store such as this I would want to know about such activity. So guys post up with you accounts good or bad and lets see how this plays out.

Right now my count is bad 10 and good 4. So two to one on bad/rude service thus far. I'm kind of glad to see its not just me...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I had one bad experience at the I-10 store several years ago with one of the guys, but recently I have had a lot of good experiences with carters, and keep going back. THe sames manager at the I10 store seems like a very nice guy, and helped me out with a situation as best he could. 

most of the guys over at the treaschwig store are pretty nice too. There is one guy over there that always seems kind of crotchety, but I guess you take the good with the bad over a bunch of kids working the counter that don't know anything.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I have purchase many guns at the Carter's Country on Shaver, and always had helpful service. There is one guy that works there that dosent talk much but I dont think he is intensionally being an ***.... he just dosent get in a big hurry. dosent bother me because I'm usually not in a big hurry myself when I go there...


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

So I've had the same experience at the CC on I-10 but a good experience at the one in Spring...but I really think it's a mentality of guys at Gun Shops. 

Bad Experience:
Carters Country on I-10
Red's Indoor Range in Austin
McBrides in Austin

Good Experience:
Dury's in San Antonio
Nagels in San Antonio

Jury still out:
A place to shoot in San Antonio

Honestly, I think the guys that are jerks are that way b/c they deal with "know-it-alls" that come in on a daily basis and pull on the salesman's ear about EVERY gun they've ever owned and blah blah blah and have no intention of buying a gun. I'm sure this would p!ss off the pope after a while.

In the future, I would just say, "Hey man, I was interested in doing business with you and your store but don't talk to me that way/look down on me, etc. I can just as easily take mine and all my friends business elsewhere."


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*I-10*

I dont understand why they have to be such jerks at the I-10 store. IMO they are some of the rudest employees I have dealt with. All they want is to make a sale and if they dont you are wasting their time. Have not and will not be going back!!!


----------



## Crusty Crab (May 24, 2010)

*Not allowed to buy from Carter Country*

About 8 years ago we were in the Carter store on Wilcrest off 59. Had the wife son & daughter with me and they looked at us like poor white trash with body odor. They were not at all interested in helping us. After my wife and kids, who were small at the time, helped me carry 300 pounds of lead shot ($11.88 a bag!) to the counter one gomer said "uh do you need help". I politely declined his offer as "FU" was not appropriate in front of the kids. When we walked out my wife said *** was that all about and made me promise to never spend a penny in Carter Country again. We have bought a lot of guns and supplies since then but they didn't see penny of it.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

At 23 I get nearly zilch respect in there eventhough I know as much if not more than quite a few guys in there. I went in when I was building my truck rifle looking for 700 ADL and the guy goes SON, they don't make that rifle anymore. I said yessir old habits die hard I meant the SPS like the ADL. He replies you don't know what your talking about, so I laughed in his face and went to academy bought it drove back over and gave that man a lesson on what Remington does and doesn't make anymore while he put the scope on it. They don't carry anything overly special or nice just run of the mill quality they are nothing special and they ain't got nothing special they need to get that throught there kooky heads bunch of Jagaloons!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had two bad experiences with the Pasadena store and will no longer do business with them.


----------



## lshieldes (Feb 9, 2010)

I had all but given up on the I10 store, they wouldn't give me the time of day. I would be leaning as far as I could in to look at rifles and tehy would turn and walk away from me. 

Have several friends though that said they had nothing but good experiences, so when I got the permission from the wife to buy a rifle, knew they had the one in stock that i wanted and I didn't want to wait for delivery from Gander, I gave them one last try. Tuesday morning, not long after they opened. The gentleman that helped me came up to ask me what I wanted, was beyond friendly, talked to me for awhile and made it a very, very nice experience. The check out girl was far from friendly though.

That gave them one more shot, esp as I need a gunsmith for a shotgun I just inherited.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've had problems at the I-10 store but I dealt with them and they saw the error of their ways.

Never had a problem at the Wilcrest store...ask for Brian if you have problems there and he'll fix the problem.

The thing is guys, when someone treats you badly in a retail store don't take it, stand up and tell the person what you think in a civil way but loud enough so that others can hear you. Ask to speak to the manager. Don't simply leave...take up for yourself and do all that you can to rid the store of the offending employee.

Or you can come on here to complain and whine about the terrible service you received at ABC beer bait and ammo, whatever and nothing gets done to correct the problem.

I've never been treated with anything but respect at Collector's Firearms and I have spent a lot of money there in the last 30 years but should one of the employees there treat me badly I'd make a point of speaking with Mike Clark and do all that I could to make sure that employee wasn't there the next time that I paid a visit.

Stand up for yourself.

TH


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bad word of mouth travels much farther and faster than good word of mouth. 

In private business if you have one costumer with a bad/terrible experience they will make sure and tell everyone they know about it. If someone has a good/positive experience they may tell a few people about it. In order to maintain long term success you have to minimize the negative customer experience. I have never been to Carter's Country and probably never will with the negative press that I see on a regular basis.


----------



## Crusty Crab (May 24, 2010)

Good point Trouthunter. As I get older I have become more vocal and will tell management when they have a crappy hand and also when they have a good hand especially if they are a young person.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I've had problems at the I-10 store but I dealt with them and they saw the error of their ways.
> 
> Never had a problem at the Wilcrest store...ask for Brian if you have problems there and he'll fix the problem.
> 
> ...


I should have, and I'm kicking myself in the butt for not doing it:headknock. The guy walked off and went to the back and never came out right in the middle of our conversation so not alot of time to "set him straight". This is not over though. I'm going to e-mail Bill and see if I get a reply. If not well it's a big world out there...The're not the only horse in the race.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Bukmstr said:


> I dont understand why they have to be such jerks at the I-10 store. IMO they are some of the rudest employees I have dealt with. All they want is to make a sale and if they dont you are wasting their time. Have not and will not be going back!!!


 Ha!!! Last time I was there and also my first time was about a year ago...old man at the counter in the pistol area told the buyer that a Taurus will out shoot any glock on the market. I giggled and I guess that offended him...He asked to check for my ID since this was the "pistol age 21+ area"...I was over 21..he gave me back my ID so I just walked out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> and also when they have a good hand especially if they are a young person.


Excellent point.

We're all quick to condemn but make sure if you're happy with the service you receive to let management know. We should always complain about lousy service but let's not forget to compliment someone when they do a good job.

TH


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> I can guess what you were wearing when you went in:
> 
> Good ol' boy clothes or typical cop looking gear.
> 
> You go in there and "look the part" and you get service. You go in there dressed like an average person and start asking questions to learn something and they about run you out the door. However, this does not apply to just Carters, it is most gun stores (Collectors Arms is the worst).


Aint that the truth. You should see the treatment this Hispanic male gets when I walk into any of the carters country. I stopped going because of that. My wife even says that place gives her the creeps because how everyone just avoided us like the plague. Funny thing is that since I moved to Houston I have purchased at least 6 new rifles, shotguns or handguns. Not one from Carter's as they will never get my business.

Now I am not calling them racists....because quite frankly, I don't know them at all and don't like using the race card. However, I definitely didn't feel welcomed in the Wilcrest store multiple times. They probably do treat all average looking people the same (badly).


----------



## sfajacks89 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll add my two cents. I have never had a good experience with the people in the Wilcrest store. The attitude has come across as them being too good to bother answering a few questions. And when they have bothered to answer, the condescension has been palpable. For that reason, I haven't bothered to go into any of the other stores.

Every once in a while I still go in because I *need* something, and they are the nearest retailer to carry it. But only if it is a self-service item. If it requires assistance from the employees, then I just don't need it that bad. Plus they tend to be expensive.

On the other hand, I've had nothing but good experiences at Collector's.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Ive noticed Carters' employees can be rude. I did go to the I 10 store yesterday and was treated well. I don't ask much, just common courtesy. Sometimes when they're packed we need to recognize we will be waiting.


----------



## hollarfish1959 (May 18, 2008)

The day I was in there they were not busy.I inquired about a road feeder and was told the only on they had was on display.The old dude was sitting on the clay pigeons and didn't even get up.He also informed me that there are "too many acorns on the ground" when I informed him I was hunting down south he said "it's too green".I didn't feel the need to to tell him or anyone else about the rude treatment.They know when and who is acting an a**.I went on down the road and spent my money elsewhere.They will get the meassage when you hit them where it hurts, in Hip National Bank.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

hollarfish1959 said:


> The day I was in there they were not busy.I inquired about a road feeder and was told the only on they had was on display.The old dude was sitting on the clay pigeons and didn't even get up.He also informed me that there are "too many acorns on the ground" when I informed him I was hunting down south he said "it's too green".I didn't feel the need to to tell him or anyone else about the rude treatment.They know when and who is acting an a**.I went on down the road and spent my money elsewhere.They will get the meassage when you hit them where it hurts, in Hip National Bank.


I ran into a kid with that same attitude at academy on the seawall a few months ago. Everything that I bought was wrong and he knew why. He was so pasty white that you could tell he hadn't spent one minute outdoors in the past several years. I was actually there replacing the reel that I had worn the heck out spanking the specks in the surf across the street from this poor kid. My friend with me asked why I didn't say anything and my reply was "why would I?" :rotfl:

If you want great service, go to Marburgers!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Had a real bad experience with Carter's Country about 15 years ago and have never been back.


----------



## vickark (Jun 6, 2010)

It seems like gun sales must be really up and they don't really need your money. Or at least thats the way it seems sometimes.
There's only one person i'll buy from at CC in Pasadena, i've walked out of Academy numerous times (the I-10 location). And the "friendliest" gun store i found out really wasn't all that friendly. They could hardly get off their stool to show anything or awnser your questions. Finally one guy came over after observing what was going on
and was able to sell me a $1200 gun.
Seems like in most of the gun stores i've been in the folks have an attitude. I've even tried to "kill" them with kindness and sometimes that don't work.
Maybe instead of some of the ads with the "fireside and deercamp" writings there should be some "mystery shoppers" used in some of his stores to find out what the problems are.
I know a lot of folks blast the online buying of guns and accessories but not having to contend with employees with bad attitudes (not to mention no sales tax) seems to make it worth it.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought my first deer rifle from CC in Spring 17 yrs ago on my 19th birthday. They where great!! Sales guy asked a lot of questions and guided me through my best options patiently. I ended up buying a weatherby vangaurd with a leupold scope. They offered me a fair price and I walked away feelig good about the purchase. I was so proud of that gun and killed many deer with it. 12 yrs later on my way to Rocksprings for a great hunt, I met my dad for lunch in San Antonio at County Line BBQ on I10. After our meal we walked out to our trucks and said our good buys and noticed my truck had been broke into. All my hunting gear, radio and Rifle was gone. After filing the police report and day dreaming about all the things I would love to do to the SOB who stole from me. I returned to Spring needing my Serial number of the gun. I contacted CC and told them about my situation, they where very helpful. They said to give them a day to look in their records that where off-site in a warehouse since it was 12 yrs ago. The next day they called me back with the serial number. I could not beleive they came through for me. Since then I have bought many guns and not all from CC but I will always give them the first shot at my business when I feel a spot in the gun safe needs to be filled.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to the Carters Country in Spring to shoot my rifle a couple weeks ago.I got there before the gates opened on a Sunday the employes that opened the store seemed to be very nice people Joking and laughing with us and very helpful an added bonus is they had a hot young girl working the register which was also vey nice.I didnt see any grouchy ole farts.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I grew up in Spring Branch and I can't think of a time in all these years when the CC on I-10 _wasn't _staffed with rude clerks. It also seems that they are in comptetion with FTU/Cut-Rate/whatever their name is this week next door as to who can be more unpleasant to their customers. If it wasn't for the fact that CC & FTU occasionally stock a few specific items that BPS, Academy or GM don't, I wouldn't set foot in either establishment. The sad thing is, I don't mind paying a little extra to support the smaller, local shops. They just have to treat me like they give a rat's butt about having my business. A simple "Hello, how are you?" and "May I help you?" isn't too much to ask.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard a lot of horror stories about Carter's Country and the terrible service and rude sales people there. I have been going to Carter's Country for many years at the Spring (Treschwig) and Pasadena stores, as well as the store on the Katy Freeway a couple of times. I've gotta say that, personally, I have never had a bad experience with any of the sales staff at any of the stores I have been to. Maybe I just happened to hit them on the right days, but unless and untill I am treated like some of the folks on this thread have been treated, I will continue to patronize Carter's Country. I have had especially good experiences at the Pasadena store, but the Spring store personnel have always treated me good, too. 

I hope Bill Carter does read this thread, and I hope he investigates the rude treatment that people have received, and I sincerely hope he takes action to rectify those particular situations. Cater's Country has to realize that they are not the only game in town (Black Gold Guns comes to mind), and the customers need to be treated as customers, not inconveniences.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

thats why i buy all my guns from Able Arms in Huntsville. Dont mind the drive at all


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Gun shops in particular, to me(imo) have some of the rudest sales people around. Just my 2 cents. This is based on what I have been through. I did go to the Arms Room in League City recently and left wanting to buy a gun there not even wanting one or needing one. Carters is horrible. It is a bunch of know it alls and egos of who knows more. Even if the customer grinds them all day its there job and everyone knows the public is not all that fun to deal with. I am in sales and love it. And by the way I dont know everything.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

GUNSNREELS said:


> You need to tell the manager at the one on shaver street.He doesn't know how you are being treated,i know because i had the same situation happen to me.


Don't bother, the one i had to talk with a while back was just as rude. I-10 store.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Carter's County is ok at best. I'll go there every once in while, but not to buy. If I want information on a particular firearm, scope, etc., or when I buy something, I go to what I consider the best and most knowledgeable people in Houston... *Briley*. Their shop and showroom off of Beltway 8 is my "Meca." These people know their *hit. I'm not gonna lie and say they are the cheapest by any means, but as life has taught me with most things... you get what you pay for.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

They are over priced and somewhat unpleasant, yet the stores are are doing great. .... Man.. I've got to open a small business. I can be mean and I can over-price...plus..I am much better looking that the geezers at CC.

b


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

coup de grace said:


> *carter country sucks...*


Ditto!!!!!!!:hairout:


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had both @ Carters Country my biggest complaint is there prices but when I was lookin for a gun they did have everybody beat by $50 on the gun which was a real surprise to me. I stopped in earlier this year to the one on I-10 after the 2cool sporting clay deal we had and was treated pretty good and even BS with the ladys up @ the register for about 15 mins before I left


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Sharkhunter said:


> Went there today to buy some ammo and the salesman was so rude and unwilling to help I just had to walk out. I'm all for helping local businesses but I'm not going to be treated like that and still give them my money. As the good Lord as my witness I will give up hunting with a gun before I go back in that place...
> 
> Am I missing something here??? How can they treat people like that at the counter and still have a Job. If I was to treat one of my customers like that I would be in the unemployment line.
> __________________


========================================================

Just call and leave a message for Mr. Carter about what happened. I can bet there will be some answers.

Or have you been run off from Marburgers, being your in Seabrook and there is more to the story!?!??!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, this thread opens up so many questions.

What are "good ol' boy clothes"?

What the heck is a "Jackaloon"?

What happened to McBride's? Spent many an hour there just looking around when I lived in Austin, and was always treated well.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been to the one on 59 and I-10, both had very rude, arrogant people working!! I had a few dealing with Fountain firearms, but not since the owner died several years ago. Now, I buy all my ammo and firearms from R&M firearms in El Campo. Good people and good service!! In fact I have a Kimber Montana that should be in this week that Ronnie ordered.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!


X10!!!

I've NEVER EVER EVER had a poor experience at any CC store. EVEN when I was panicky with my last minute Christmas Shopping and the BIG store Off Treschwig was FULL of customers.

When I was in College in the ah.. mid eighties... I could call them, order something, they'd call me after it arrived.. take my credit card over the phone and ship it to ALPINE by gollly TEXAS so I could continue to shoot about 2,400 rds a month.

I still shop there for reloading components when I run dry.... They don't know me from Adam's Off Ox, but I've never been mistreated.:texasflag


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

****ty service is everywhere. I had a salesman at bass pro that was more worried about clocking out then helping me. I even knew what I wanted but had questions on the difference on scopes. U would think if I had questions on a Leupold Vx3 vs the vx2 I was buying he would of explained it to me and talked me into it. Instead he ****** me off and I just took the vx2. 

blackgoldguns will get my next purchase, they seem to be some good guys.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

I worked at two different stores in Dallas and we had guys like that, they did not know as much about what they were selling as they should. I have been told it is called Intimidation sales techniques, it comes from low a self esteem.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Last Xmas I went to I 10 Carters Country with 6 k in 100 dollar bills to buy my 4 boys a shotgun each. They wanted the Bennelli M2 so I asked for some help, the guy that helped me was more interested in the other folks walking around. I asked what he thought of the M2 and he said that it was nothing like his Charles Daily o/u. I walked out and went to Gander Mountain and bought them for $100 cheaper.


----------



## Will2Win (Oct 30, 2008)

I went into Carters in Pasadena about a year ago to bring my shotgun in to have it fixed. The shotgun was sent to another store and came back perfect, but the service was horrible. It was not only slow, they didn't even acknowledge me - I had to push myself on the sales guy to get him to talk to me. I left there thinking I would never go back. 

Oh, by the way, I was dressed in my normal office work attire. According to comments in this thread, maybe I should have gone in there on the weekend wearing my camo or cowboy boots.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

do any of the carters country store price match?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Try talking to Brian at the Wilcrest/59 store. He's the only reason I still give them my money. Ex-LEO, great guy.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

is it worth calling brian and asking about his price matching? I hate to be a tightwad and ask 50 peiople about this


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't know if they price match, I doubt it but they'll deal with you or at least Brian will.

You can give him a call, he's always been nice and helpful to me.

TH


----------



## marley (Aug 26, 2010)

*carter's country do it again*

I have had the same rude salesman at the one on I-10. This was several years ago and I will not ever go back. It as if they were doing me a favor by working there. They act as if they do not even want to help. If you do not know exactly what you want then get out of the store!! You are paying for service and not getting it. Bill, you need to fire these employes. I now take my business to Fountain, Acadmey or a gun smith. Carter's has a bad attitude. Don't need it .


----------



## bmcnallen (Oct 19, 2010)

I drive to College Station (Champion Firearms) specifically to avoid Carters Country. I will never step into a CC again because of the customer service. I'm glad I'm not the only one ****** off about CC!


----------



## marley (Aug 26, 2010)

*700 ADL duck commander*

I was told at the I-10 store that remington no longer made the 700 adl. I went over to acadmy and bought one. Idiots do work at Cater's Country.


----------



## BigCat06 (Aug 20, 2006)

Bought a .270 WSM from Brian at the Wilcrest store yesterday. Great guy. Could not have been nicer. Hate to see him get a bad rap.....


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

As I understood they getting pay by hour! so services will suffer. Well if you pay me by commission, I will sell you the WHOLE STORE.


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!


Did you get his autograph? They know that no matter their attitude, customers will still come in. Not this guy, If you go to buy a gun or scope you almost have to pack a lunch.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Bucksnort*  
_I hear Carter's being dogged all the time. EVERY time I have been in the Pasadena store I have received nothing but top notch service. In fact, met Bill Carter in there this summer and he talked my ear off. Don't understand the bad rap!_



steb4680 said:


> Did you get his autograph? .


Aahhem! LOL,No. He wanted mine.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

The Carter's on Hillcroft used to have absolutely horrible service but they've treated me well lately.


----------

